# Im making a homemade Supercharger :)



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm in the early stages of making a homemade centrifugal supercharger.
I'm using a Turbocharger Compressor Housing and Compressor wheel from a T3. Now if i believe right i hook the compressor wheel to a pulley and have a it power by another small pulley thats using a pulley from the sephertine belt i should basically have a supercharger. Only problem i should run into is making the backplate. If i can make it with no problems i just might start selling them. Looking at budget in making this is only $600. Now if i make a housing in cad and have a machine shop mass produce i could sell around $750 per blower but im getting ahead of myself. Right now i need to get it down on paper and i know its going to be a big pain in the $#% to make one.
I already i have the compressor housing a wheel. Now i need to focus on the back plate. Anyone has help or suggestions just shoot me an IM. I really want to get into this field just companys that make centrifugal superchargers prices are really up there compared to turbochargers that do the samething basically with just the exhaust powering it not the belt.
Thx,
Ryan


_Modified by Sleepy007 at 10:37 AM 4-3-2004_


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (KOOTER)*

LMAO


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Phishy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phishy* »_LMAO

what he said
LOL


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Sleepy007)*

The only problem I see with your plan (and I've come up with the same Idea myself), is that an Exhaust driven turbine will spin the compressor wheel around 80,000 rpm... (give or take 30,000)
you'd need to match that speed to get any boost out of it, so you'd be looking at somekind of a step-up setup at like a 10:1 ratio, or higher.
maybe chain driven or gears..?








I don't think you could get it up to speed with just a serpentine belt... maybe if the crank pulley was the size of a dinner plate...


----------



## LuluVW (Oct 19, 2003)

A turbo is spinning into the 150 000 rpms (for small turbos like T3) and since the engine of the car wont rev that high, superchargers use wheel ratio inside their cartridge (3:1 to 4:1) and another one for the pulleys (superchargers are spinning slower, 50 000rpm to 80 000rpm according what I saw).
You can't just use the alternator strap for your supercharger, have you ever see how wide they need to be? You need a good grip to avoid slipping under boost.
Your idea might be good, but it would be more expensive than 600$ according to me and your best bet would be to build a cartridge with have a ratio(maybe customizable) and a kit of pulley compatible with housings, wheels and backplate of Garrett turbos. Peoples would be able to buy and upgrade their own superchargers this way and migth be a little less expensive since you would not need to developpe housings and wheels. But building a prototype would be expensive at first.
It's a lot more than just strapping a pulley to the back of a turbo and hook it on the alternator strap!


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Impact_Wrench)*

Unless i can get a larger compressor wheel say from a vortech unit. The housing on the unit looks like a good match like a V9 in size. Order a new wheel from there and see if have luck.
That or i was thinking of a hybrid. Where a Turbine from the exhaust powers the pulley and a Compressor would be use the exhaust pulley that way you can get a turbo like boost but away from the heat.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Why not just try to make a better wheel while you're at it? They aren't round enough.


----------



## dubmonkey (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Hey you guys are just being mean, his idea is a sound one and is actually already in 'production' .
look up gator superchargers on google and you'll see that belt driven turbos are a reality.

Good for you Sleepy007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let us know how the project goes


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (dubmonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmonkey* »_Hey you guys are just being mean, his idea is a sound one and is actually already in 'production' .
look up gator superchargers on google and you'll see that belt driven turbos are a reality.

Good for you Sleepy007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let us know how the project goes

http://gatorsuperchargers.com/
Thanks alot. That gives me more hope that i can do.


----------



## LuluVW (Oct 19, 2003)

Those are ugly!!
http://www.gatorsuperchargers....s.htm
I'm sure the belt is not wide enough for high output application and a better system can be done...


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy007* »_
That or i was thinking of a hybrid. Where a Turbine from the exhaust powers the pulley and a Compressor would be use the exhaust pulley that way you can get a turbo like boost but away from the heat.

That would be the worst, turbo lag combine with gear driven power lost, at this point the electrique supercharger would be better!


_Modified by LuluVW at 12:16 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (LuluVW)*

We'll i can make something better looking then that. I'll probally change the wheel on the compressor. This is the early stages im just taking ideas and tring to draw up something that would work. 
Making a $1500-$1700 can that do 220-230whp that you can build up, would appeal to alot of people for sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *LuluVW* »_Those are ugly!!
http://www.gatorsuperchargers....s.htm
I'm sure the belt is not wide enough for high output application and a better system can be done...


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Sleepy007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy007* »_That or i was thinking of a hybrid. Where a Turbine from the exhaust powers the pulley and a Compressor would be use the exhaust pulley that way you can get a turbo like boost but away from the heat.

sorry dude, but that would be terribly complicated... if it were efficient/feasable it would have been done already.
I do think a home-made-belt-driven supercharger is possible, if challenging. Keep at it man, and remember to K.I.S.S.


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Impact_Wrench)*

we suffer with g60 charger from belt slippage at speeds of 12000 rpm that is with a poly ribbed belt and you plan to spin this thing at 50000 rpm







. You will suffer from belt slippage at high revs. You simply have to much friction and to much energy loss in this unit you are proposing to gain any good psi. The fan system will simply not be efficient in this system because of the speeds of the turbine fan. if you look at the other tupes of chargers like g60 lyshom ect they all have squezing function where they force considerable amounts of air out, the process is much more productive here. It will work maybe if you put this on top of a turbo or supercharger







. good luck


----------



## LuluVW (Oct 19, 2003)

To make a good kit, it might be a good idea to buy a kit like this one : 
http://www.superchargersonline...0-295
And then adapte the pulleys for VW cars, you would have pulleys , wide 10 rib belts, etc... I'm sure it's less expensive to fit those pulleys for VW than making new ones.
But since a supercharger does spin slower, bigger wheels and housings would be required to make some good power, maybe something like a 60-1 T4 wheel with matching housing.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (BlownG)*

YOu might be able to use the underdrive pulleys/belts as per the link above.i was imagining a small pulley with a gear on it, which drives a smaller gear on the compressor shaft...
I'm probably just blowing smoke out my azz, I don't really know much about the internal workings of a supercharger but I'm really bored at work and have lots of free time to ponder these sorts of things...


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Impact_Wrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impact_Wrench* »_I'm really bored at work and have lots of free time to ponder these sorts of things...









Dont worry, im in my basement right now thinking about what to do with the compressor wheel. 
BTW:
Right now im starting with a Small Compressor from a T3. Im planning on working on something small at first and then work my way up.
Right now its the luck game on what i can find. I wouldnt mind using T4.


_Modified by Sleepy007 at 4:06 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (Sleepy007)*

Go get one of them tractor or big diesel truck turbos, they are huuuge and i bet you can find them real cheap in the graveyard, but will you have enough space under the bonnet


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Im making a homemade Supercharger  (BlownG)*

i hope you get this to work man, prove all those asses wrong, people who just laugh at other peoples ideas instead of putting the effort into trying something new. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

